# Epson Lx-300 no imprime correctamente



## mario17farias (Feb 25, 2015)

Buenas gente del foro, en esta oportunidad quisiera pedirles un consejo de como resolver esta falla que tengo con la Epson Lx300+ al imprimir la hojas del test de impresión, en ciertas lineas, no se pintan bien las letras, lo curioso es que no pasa eso en todas las lineas, solo en algunas. No se si me dí a enteder pero en fin, adjunto una imagen del test de impresión para que les quede mas claro la consulta.

Saludos.... ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2015)

Cambiale el flex del cabezal impresor


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2015)

¿ Que tan vieja es la cinta ?
¿ Revisate que avance correctamente ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 25, 2015)

Aparte de todo lo que te han dicho los compañero observa las agujas, si tiene mucho uso pueden estar gastadas o incluso encajarse y no hacer la preción adecuada sobre la cinta.
Alguna vez le hiciste mantenimiento, limpieza?


----------



## mario17farias (Feb 25, 2015)

Si ya realice la limpieza y el cabezal investigue y me dijeron que debo lavar con alcohol isopropilico, le pondre una cinta nueva y subire otra imagen, creo que esta no se ve tan bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> Si ya realice la limpieza y el cabezal investigue y me dijeron que debo lavar con alcohol isopropilico, le pondre una cinta nueva y subire otra imagen, creo que esta no se ve tan bien.



Debes lavar toda la parte mecánica, el eje excéntrico donde se desliza el cabezal, bujes del cabezal, fin de recorrido del cabezal y el cabezal en sí


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2015)

Esto tal vez te pueda ayudar


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 26, 2015)

Esta muy bueno el video, me hubiera servido hace mucho tiempo


----------



## mario17farias (May 7, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, quisiera me indiquen cuales son los transistores que manejan las agujas en las lx-300+ porque no los ubico, creo que en este modelo son unos integrados en forma de peine las que manejan las mismas en concreto las SMA4033 o estoy equivocado? ya le cambie el flat probé el cabezal en otra del mismo modelo y funciona, o sea no es el cabezal, lo que me queda por revisar, son los benditos transistores o integrados que manejan la corriente de las agujas, pero no se cuales son.
saludos...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 7, 2015)

Hola, revisa la PCB en busca de falsos contactos. Si el problema estuviera en los drivers, no funcionarían aleatoriamente bien.
Has identificado cuantas líneas no son impresas?
Siempre que fallan lo hacen en el mismo sector de la hoja?
La fotografía que muestras no puede apreciarse claramente.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2015)

Aqui te dejo el manual de servicio de la impresora


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 9, 2018)

buenos días tengo este problema con la impresora, al imprimir la pagina de alineación me salen esos cuadritos que son para elegir la configuración correcta, normalmente el que siempre uso y me resulta es el primero, o sea la nro 1. Pero esta vez no me resultó y quisiera encontrar respuestas de qué podría ser, saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 9, 2018)

Hola, lamentablemente las fotos están fuera de foco.


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 9, 2018)

tenes razón pero para lo que expuse creo que se nota el desfasaje que hay entre el grupo de cuadros partiendo desde 1 hasta el 13, cuando está bien la configuración, esos cuadros aparaecen bien alineados uno debajo de otro.


----------



## tiago (Mar 9, 2018)

Yo no lo noto con nitidez como para poder opinar. A veces incluso viendo los patrones originales cuesta decidirse.
Elige el que mas se ajuste a lo correcto y ves haciendole el testeo paulatinamente, a ver si la consigues llevar al sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

Hace cuanto no le haces limpieza y lubricación al cabezal? ten en cuenta que con el tiempo las agujas se gasta, es un sistema mecánico, lo que empujan las ajugas son pequeños electroimanes.
Cuantos años tiene la impresora?


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 12, 2018)

En realidad creo que problema de cabezal no es, porque los textos salen bien, lo que hace es imprimir en sig sag al parecer, por eso puse esa foto de la prueba de impresión que sé que no sale muy bien pero viendolo detenidamente se nota lo que expuse al principio, ahora bien, si me dicen que ese problema tambien involucra al cabezal entonces si. la barra donde trabaja el cabezal siempre lo lubrico, sé que donde estan las agujas tambien hay que lubricar


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2018)

Cada tanto tiempo hay que desarmar el cabezal y proceder a limpiarlo integro, no solamente la barra por donde desliza, las agujas se gastan con los años, tanto en el largo como en el diámetro, hay unos resortes que se vencen   con los años, y si cada cierto tiempo no se lo limpia(desarmando la unidad) comienza atener problemas


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 12, 2018)

Como puedo identificar esos resortes? estarian cerca del cabezal?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hola, me rectifico, chequea el final de carrera del cabezal, cuando está resistivo, el cabezal no comienza a imprimir en la misma posición.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2018)

Estan dentro del cabezak al igual que los impulsores, tenes que sacar el cabezal de la guía que lo contiene, quitar el cable y lo tenes en la mano si observas por la parte posterior hay una pieza con dos tornillos quitandola se accede al interior.
Desarmalo sobre un paño blanco, son piezas muy pequeñas, fáciles de perder si no se tiene cuidado.
lava las piezas y el cuerpo del cabezal con alcohol isopropílico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2018)

Ley Fundamental de la Ingeniería :

Si imprime aceptablemente , *NO* se desarma !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2018)

En las matriz de punto hay que hacerlo cada cierto tiempo, recuerdos del tiempo que prestábamos servicios de mantenimiento a estas impresoras, la mayoría de las fallas luego de andar años eran desgaste, atascos debido a la pasta negra que se forma, luego de una buena limpieza vuelven a funcionar, a veces dejan como una línea en los caracteres, en ese caso ajuga o gastada o atascada.
Estos cabezales de 9 agujas se limpian con mucha facilidad, no hay que ser un experto.
De echo el cabezal esta montado previendo el mantenimiento del mismo sin tener que desarmar media impresora, sale y se coloca con mucha facilidad.
Los que son un poco más complejos y delicados fueron los cabezales de 24 agujas debido a que estas eran muy finitas.

El cuerpo de aluminio  grande y aletado hace pensar en algo complejo, pero es más masa metálica (para facilitar la evacuación de calor en caso de uso intensivo), cuando el desgaste es muy grande hay que cambiarlo.
El de esta impresora se consigue con facilidad aún debido al uso de la misma como impresora fiscal


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 12, 2018)

Buen dato gudino, podrías ser un poco mas especifico? creo que lo que comentas tiene algo de sentido pero me gustaría tener una idea mas clara

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 12, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> En las matriz de punto hay que hacerlo cada cierto tiempo, recuerdos del tiempo que prestábamos servicios de mantenimiento a estas impresoras, la mayoría de las fallas luego de andar años eran desgaste, atascos debido a la pasta negra que se forma, luego de una buena limpieza vuelven a funcionar, a veces dejan como una línea en los caracteres, en ese caso ajuga o gastada o atascada.
> Estos cabezales de 9 agujas se limpian con mucha facilidad, no hay que ser un experto.
> De echo el cabezal esta montado previendo el mantenimiento del mismo sin tener que desarmar media impresora, sale y se coloca con mucha facilidad.
> Los que son un poco más complejos y delicados fueron los cabezales de 24 agujas debido a que estas eran muy finitas.
> ...


Si ya pasé por esos problemas tambien,como dato decis que debería desmontar el cabezal y proceder a limpiar? una vez me dijeron que lo pusiera en un recipiente con alcohol isopropilico, lo hice y no obtube buenos resultados, pero el problema en esa ocasión era el flat, uno de los pines estaba cortado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 12, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Estan dentro del cabezak al igual que los impulsores, tenes que sacar el cabezal de la guía que lo contiene, quitar el cable y lo tenes en la mano si observas por la parte posterior hay una pieza con dos tornillos quitandola se accede al interior.
> Desarmalo sobre un paño blanco, son piezas muy pequeñas, fáciles de perder si no se tiene cuidado.
> lava las piezas y el cuerpo del cabezal con alcohol isopropílico


Perdón se me escapó esta sugerencia.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2018)

El cable se comprueba fácilmente con tester.
Meterlo en un líquido sin desarmar no sirve, te lo dijo por experiencia, la mugre que queda entre el cuerpo y la aguja con inmersión no se limpia, en algunos casos se puede liberar, pero se volverá a atascar, por eso lo mejor es limpiar desarmando.
Las fallas del flex en estas impresora se evidencia cuando deja una linea blanca en la escritura(aguja atascada o no le llega información).

En este tipo de impresoras la señal que les llega es on/off, no es como en las chorro de tinta, por eso con un tester en el nivel más bajos de ohms se mide el cable si tiene continuidad se descarta que el problema sea el flexible
Recordar que cada caracter esta formado 6 X 9 puntos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2018)

Epson actualmente vende los flex nuevos.


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 12, 2018)

Este es el cabezal, así mismo ya lo puedo limpiar o o tengo que sacar tanto la placa como las agujas de su sitio?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 12, 2018)

El final de carrera, es gralmente. un microinterruptor, que detecta el punto cero del cabezal. Se encuentra cerca del eje ctral. de desplazamiento de dicho cabezal, en dirección a su trayectoria, para detectar cuándo llegue. Cuándo está resistivo el microinterruptor,  el cabezal puede ir más hacia la izq. hasta lograr un buen contacto, pero a costa de eso, el cabezal tendrá toda esa línea desplazada hacia la izq. Si en la sig. línea el microinterruptor funciona correctamente, dará un punto de referencia donde corresponde, es por ello el síntoma que mencionas.


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 12, 2018)

Bueno cual sería la medida a tomar entonces? como identificar ese micro interruptor que mencionas? habría algún manual de servicio?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 12, 2018)

Tienes la impresora en frente tuyo?
Quita la cubierta cómo si fueses a cambiar el cartucho. Y no estaría mal quitarlo, ya que deja mejor visión en el sector.
Tendrás que mover manualmente el cabezal hacia la derecha, con el equipo apagado y verás que debajo de él, hay un pequeño pestillo que flexiona cuándo el cabezal lo presiona. Necesitarás un multímetro, para corroborar su estado. Cuándo lo accionas con el dedo ligeramente, en el sentido cómo lo haría el cabezal, verás que tiene que marcar 0 ohms. De lo contrario, retirar, sumergir en alcohol isopropilico, accionarlo varias veces, y repetir la medición hasta que de 0 ohms.


----------

